# Dubai risk it. yes or no



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

I always wanted to move to dubai I currently work in finance 
In Scotland. been working for 3 years. But get rubbish pay £20,000 a year. I have a degree in IT.

Being looking for a job online for dubai no luck. I was thinking of
traveling there and find a job. Do you think it is a good idea? I'm willing to take any job.

I have no family. I have £30000 saved up.

Was really looking for any job there. 

Any advise will be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Well you have more chance getting a job while you're here, Wait until end of August though as it'll quieten down a lot from now through till then. Then give yourself three months - hopefully quicker than that though. Budget £4-5,000 a month all in expenses.


----------



## jrobertsrparry15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi there

I am in the same position as you.. have a degree, not paying much in the UK (Wales) I would like to do the same with my bfriend. We were thinking of moving to Dubai, and find work while we were there. We were going to go in September when it gets a bit cooler to get used to the weather. keep in touch to say how you get on..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's not the weather as such, it's just that a lot of people leave during the summer and Ramadan (starting 18th June) is really quiet too.

You will need £4-5,000 every month to live on while you're looking for a job, so i trust you have done your homework and have the savings.

Good luck.


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

jrobertsrparry15 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am in the same position as you.. have a degree, not paying much in the UK (Wales) I would like to do the same with my bfriend. We were thinking of moving to Dubai, and find work while we were there. We were going to go in September when it gets a bit cooler to get used to the weather. keep in touch to say how you get on..


how is your job search online going? How long have you being looking for?
I'm not sure when I'm planning to go. I need a holiday anyway so I will probably treat it like half holiday half job search. I'm not sure were to look when I get there. Im thinking the big recruitment agencies such as a adecco, hayes etc


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

Just wondering how did you come up with the figure of £4-500 per month it seems really high to me.


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

How did you come up with the figure of
£4-500 per month?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Also, it would be a good idea to start the process of getting your degree attested


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

Why the amount of £4-500.00 per month it seems high


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Go for it. If you have no commitments tying you back, then like others have said, give yourself a few months to find a job. I'm in the process of finding a job from here, and although would love just to come out and find a job, I can't due to financial commitments back here.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Hiring process will remain slow until September. We began already receiving showers of emails announcing summer leaves of the company's decision makers.


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

I say you can risk it for sure since you don't have any commitments. As others have said, it's best to wait until after Ramadan because nothing happens during those weeks.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I had the same plan to come out in Sepetmber when it cools down and the job market picks up, ended up coming out the following March. You can't dictate when you find a job and get through the huge pile of paperwork. Get searching now, you might find something this week, then again it might take 12 months. 

The call is yours whether you want to eat through your savings or wait until you have something lined up to come out to. How much do you value those savings? That would cover your set up costs, furnish an apartment and buy a car if you didn't have to use it to live off. 

Getting the degree attested is also a gamble and entirely your call, you can get it done now and get the headache out the way but a lot of companies will do it for you and save you a lot of time and hassle.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you don't have a degree in finance, or professional accounting qualifications, you're going to struggle to get a job in finance with only 3 years low-level experience. There are plenty of people in Dubai with both of those things and more experience who are willing to work for GBP 12k per annum.

In IT, you're going to struggle to get anything above entry level with no practical work experience. And again, entry level work is generally done by low paid workers from India/Philippines. Your degree won't count for much other than avoiding your CV going straight in the bin.

At the risk of sounding like a doom and gloom merchant, I think if you come to Dubai, you're going to end up going back home after 3 months with a tan and a big hole in your savings.

If you do decide to come, you better have a clear idea of what kind of job you want and how you will try to achieve that, otherwise you'll be completely wasting your time. There are tens of thousands of unemployed professionals in Dubai willing to take "any" job and they're all willing to work for less than the minimum you'd need to live on. 

There is the possibility of coming across a company who is really keen to hire a "westerner" to fill a role, but I tend to find that if being a westerner is the main criteria for a particular entry level job, they're really looking for a young, pretty female westerner. It's possible, but I wouldn't gamble a year's net salary on it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's also worth noting that you won't be able to get a shelf stacking, manual labour or bar job to get by while you are looking.

Degree attestation costs a fiver if I remember.


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advise. I will look for a job in finance. Are there a lot of jobs in dubai for finance. What is the minimum salary that I should look out for?


----------



## Marie27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Mrta,

I would highly recommend coming out, but as already mentioned - it would be best to wait until after the summer now. In the meantime, do some research and network. Then a month or so before you are set to visit, spend some time lining up interviews. 

Don't sell yourself short though, i had less than three years work experience and was able to find a great job. It may take some time but wait for the right job that suits you.




mrta said:


> Being looking for a job online for dubai no luck. I was thinking of
> traveling there and find a job. Do you think it is a good idea? I'm willing to take any job.
> 
> . Thanks


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

How do I go about networking for a job in dubai


----------



## Marie27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Mrta,

Try reading the 'how to find jobs in Dubai/UAE' thread, there are some useful bits of advice on do's and don'ts. The advice in the thread is probably better than anything I can offer, as I can only speak from my own experience and I am not a recruiter myself, but I would recommend spending plenty of time on your CV, research the companies thoroughly before sending your CV and work on a LinkedIn profile etc, etc.

In my opinion and what worked for me was to plan a trip to Dubai, after summer - so you have defined dates of when you are in the region for interviews, as I found that I didn't have much luck until I gave dates when I was available for a face to face interview. I assume you may also have the same issues as you have a similar level of working experience as I did. It will then also give you a deadline and keep up the momentum of chasing the interviews, as it can be a very disheartening process. I did this as it minimises the risk by keeping your current job before deciding if Dubai is the place for you.

I hope it all works out for you.





mrta said:


> How do I go about networking for a job in dubai


----------



## lukedonald (Jun 4, 2015)

Off course risk it! opportunities are endless


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advise.

how many interviews did you managed to line up before you went out?

Just wondering field were you looking in and did your boyfriend Get a job at the same time?



Marie27 said:


> Hi Mrta,
> 
> Try reading the 'how to find jobs in Dubai/UAE' thread, there are some useful bits of advice on do's and don'ts. The advice in the thread is probably better than anything I can offer, as I can only speak from my own experience and I am not a recruiter myself, but I would recommend spending plenty of time on your CV, research the companies thoroughly before sending your CV and work on a LinkedIn profile etc, etc.
> 
> ...


----------

